# Being patient



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Still have not bloodied my crossbow that I bought two years ago. It's not from a lack of trying, just have not had a shot on the right deer. I had a mature doe at 18 yards broadside, but she a a yearling still with her. Even though the yearling had lost it's spots I felt it was still a little young and early in the season. 

I know that later in the year I can kill a doe with a rifle for meat, so for now I am being patient.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

if it's a yearling your absolutely fine to shoot
if its a fawn thats past spots and eats natural forage or corn then let it fly

i've seen numerous fawns that will either start following another doe or will pair with yearlings. I know that it's not affected my fawn mortality when mom has been shot.

I'm also on an mld where we have to shoot close to 40 does so I don't have time to be passing on them just because they have a fawn. Almost all of them do right now


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Stretch said:


> Still have not bloodied my crossbow that I bought two years ago. It's not from a lack of trying, just have not had a shot on the right deer. I had a mature doe at 18 yards broadside, but she a a yearling still with her. Even though the yearling had lost it's spots I felt it was still a little young and early in the season.
> 
> I know that later in the year I can kill a doe with a rifle for meat, so for now I am being patient.


My father taught me the same way, if the yearling is still tailing momma let her pass especially early in the season. Not saying that shooting her is wrong or a bad thing, just the way I was taught.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Nothing wrong with being patient. Weather to shoot or not, is always a "game time" decision. No wrong answer, you were still out enjoying nature and having fun....not about the killing anyway.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I like them with a little milk on the mouth, if its a doe fawn shoot the fawn moma will be OK...WW


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Chunky said:


> Nothing wrong with being patient. Weather to shoot or not, is always a "game time" decision. No wrong answer, you were still out enjoying nature and having fun....not about the killing anyway.


I have a similar situation. Got a doe and yearling coming to both of my feeders. I enjoy watching them. I decided last year not to shoot doe's and it paid off when an 8 pt'er came in following two doe's I was watching. I'm just not that hungry for em anymore. It's about the hunt for me. I enjoy being camo'd up, sitting 10 yards from them and remaining undetected, watching them eat. That's a real reality show for me.

Enjoy the wait. As said, you are in the woods, which is better than being at work. If you hunt, they will come.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

TxBrewer said:


> if the yearling is still tailing momma let her pass especially early in the season. Not saying that shooting her is wrong or a bad thing, just the way I was taught.


X2


----------

